# My rendition of FireWhatFire's segmented pen



## Mike D (Sep 8, 2012)

This is a pen made from a blank that FireWhatFire was kind enough to post a blog on his method.

My blank is made from Paduk, Rose Wood & Aluminum, assembled on a Craft USA Artisan Aero 10K Gold & Chrome, 10 coats of CA for the finish. Mine didn't turn out as good as Fire's but I know I can do it. This thing is a pain in the butt to turn but was fun doing it. Thanks for the road map Fire!
Thanks for viewing. C&C welcome.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 8, 2012)

That came out great, and you are right they are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Max! Yours looks better with the high contrast between the wood and the corian. I'll use different materials on the next on. I learned a lot on this one.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 8, 2012)

That looks great.  Very nice work.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful pen, Mike. Great work!


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Little bitter on who gets credit on this design, but I'm happy to see others trying it and learning something. Great looking pen


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 8, 2012)

Another great looking pen. Looks to be as nice as Max`s but his did have more contrast.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 8, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> Little bitter on who gets credit on this design, but I'm happy to see others trying it and learning something. Great looking pen



Sorry Wise1 I didn't see yours. Any rate thanks to all that have shown me the way on several segmented blanks, I've learned from the best here on IAP.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the segmenting. Maybe someday!


----------



## Mike D (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Seamus & Mike! I'm working on another one that'll have more contrast between the components.


----------

